# Cycling Roommate Wanted in Houston



## wfls (Apr 19, 2013)

I am looking for a roommate, or someone with an available room, who is also a cyclist. I work at the Texas Medical Center but live out in the boondocks (i.e. Katy.) I think it would be cool to live with another cyclist, or someone who otherwise has healthy eating/fitness habits. Figure it might rub off on me  Anyway, I am a young professional, 25 year old male, no preference as to gender or pets. I would prefer to find a place within the 610 loop. Please send me a text if you are interested!

Evan (ate-tree-too) for-for-for for-nein-sevin-sevin

PS - I also have a kickass 5.1 sound system!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

You don't listen to country do you? Probably should keep the sound system to yourself if your staying in a common home or apt.


----------



## wfls (Apr 19, 2013)

Hah! No, I don't listen to country. And also, I am still looking for a roommate who might be interested in living in the Neartown/Midtown area


----------

